# Iroz Motorsport built 2016 VW Golf R for Sale or Trade



## mike parseghian (Nov 19, 2017)

Year: 2016
Make: Volkswagen
Model: Golf R
Price: $59500
Mileage: 10500
Color: Blue
Private or Dealer Listing: Private Listing
Location (State): NV
Transmission: Automatic
Drivetrain: 4WD & AWD

Posting up my Iroz Motorsport built 2016 VW Golf R for Sale or Trade. It's currently the world record holder with a [email protected] 1/4 mile pass. The car is in mint condition as it was just polished for the Dodson Booth for the 2017 SEMA show this past weekend. The motor, trans, and clutch setup have zero 1/4 mile passes on them. Less than 500 miles total of clutch break in miles. 

Mod List:

- Iroz Motorsport MQB Turbo System: Xona Rotor 78-64 Internal Gated Turbo 
- Iroz Motorsport Race Spec Motor: IE Rods, Mahle Pistons, Ferrea Valvetrain, Race Developments custom ported head
- QSP S3 Transmission with Thicker Gears
- Wavetrac LSD 
- Dodson Sportsman Plus Clutch Setup with Billet Baskets 
- Leyo Motorsports Catch Can with Wiper fluid delete
- Summit Racing Meth Cooling System 
- IE Race Intercooler
- AMS Performance Carbon Intake Setup 
- 8 Injector Setup 
- Iroz Motorsport E85 Flex Fuel Set Up ($$$)
- United Motorsports Custom Tuning Software
- P3 Boost Gauge
- TSW 17" Wheels with M&H Drag Radials
- Black Forest Industries Motor and Trans mounts
- Emmanuel Design Lowering Springs
- Custom Iroz Motorsport Exhaust with Miltek muffler setup 

Over $40,000 in mods and 8 months plus of build time. No expense spared only the best of the best parts on this car! The car makes 700whp on kill. After the 9.5 pass at 95 degrees we dynoed the car and it made 640whp on the 9.5 setting. This car is 8 sec capable in the proper conditions. If you want a proven car that has gone fast this is the car for you!!!! Should go 175-180 in the half mile. 

Asking $59,500 OBO or will trade for a 2017-2018 RS3. TITLE in hand ready to GO!

Email or text for pictures.

email: [email protected]

cell: 702 576 2342


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Post in the classifieds.

I'd also add photos to the post.


----------

